# Revell Me 109G-10 'Rosemarie' 1:48



## Ratsel (Sep 3, 2011)

Picked up this model on a clearance sale for $5. I was looking for suggestions on how to improve on it accesory wise. Any help greatly appreciated, thanks!


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 4, 2011)

Depends what you want to spend and how far you want to go. Full resin cockpit with PE, detailed resin engine, after market decals all together will run you to maybe $50 or more.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 4, 2011)

Unless you are willing and able to scratch details. It'll cost you less than these aftermarket ones but will require some of patience and time of course.


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 4, 2011)

Externally this is still a great kit for it's age, but you really need to do some work in the cockpit to smarten it up....as Andy says it will depend on how much you wish to spend !


----------



## Ratsel (Sep 4, 2011)

thank you gentlemen!


----------



## Wayne Little (Sep 5, 2011)




----------



## Ratsel (Sep 6, 2011)

I was going to do my own rendetion of Bartels me 109G-10:







But then I realised that the Revell model has the large humps for the wheels on the wing. Bartels G-10 did not. What would be the best fix? just cut it out and replace with some styrene? Then add the smaller humps?


----------



## Crimea_River (Sep 6, 2011)

That would be about the only way to do it in my vew. Do you have the replacement bumps? The most accurate depiction would, of course, entail making sure the wheel wells also have the recess where the tire would go, an omission in many kits. That would mean, in my view, the most ideal solution would be to cut out the existing bump and fabricate a replacement piece using sheet stryrene with a hole shaped like the new bump and a vac-formed bump placed over over the hole.


----------



## Ratsel (Sep 6, 2011)

No I don't have the smaller ones. I don't have a vacuume form machine so I was just going to shape them from blue foam, cover with automotive bondo, sand carfully carve out the underside for the wheel recess, then glue to the wing. also, thanks for the tips!


----------



## Airframes (Sep 6, 2011)

You could heat-mould them from sheet styrene, using the method shown for my canopy in the Mosquito thread in the 'Start to Finish builds'. Wojtek also has a thread on moulding this way.


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2011)

Yep I agree with Terry. His way and mine are easy to follow. All you need is some of patience, a piece of balsa wood and styrene sheet. If you don't have the styrene you can use a plastic box of joghourt. Of course I suggest having the joghourt for your breakfast fistly. 

Here is a link to my thread about a such semi-vacu shaping parts..

http://www.ww2aircraft.net/forum/bu...w-make-your-own-pilots-seat-models-26095.html


----------



## A4K (Sep 6, 2011)

I've got a spare resin cockpit floor and seat (part of an FM detail set), and (closed) Falcon vacform canopy if you need them. Drop us your address in a PM if interested!

BTW, the FM Detail Sets are well worth getting if you can (Bf109G-10 cockpit set 480401; Me109G-10/K-4 (engine, cowls, flaps, simplified cockpit, spinner) 489502)


----------



## Ratsel (Sep 6, 2011)

Thanks. but shipping overseas would be very expensive to where I live. I do appreciate the offer though.

Wurger.. many thanks for the link!


----------



## Wurger (Sep 6, 2011)

Looking forward to the effect of your work . 

BTW... the shipping overseas from the Europe to your country isn't as so huge as you think.


----------



## A4K (Sep 6, 2011)

Exactly...the offer still stands!


----------



## Ratsel (Sep 6, 2011)

PM sent


----------



## A4K (Sep 7, 2011)

...and replied!  Get the stuff off to ya tomorrow or friday mate.


----------



## Ratsel (Sep 7, 2011)

awesome! many thanks!


----------



## A4K (Sep 8, 2011)

No worries mate!


----------



## Ratsel (Sep 26, 2011)

Evan, just got the parts today... There awesome! Many thanks! I'll get the build going on Heinrich Bartels G-10 but I have to get my stupid computer fixed. I'll post soon, thanks again


----------

